# Flood Fest



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

WISCRS & MVHORA are pleased to announce the first annual Flood Fest 2011 IROC race. The race will be on May 7th, 2011 with doors opening on 8 am.

We will be running a Mega G race on the road course and oval. The winner of the road course and oval will each get a car and the other 4 cars will be given to other racers entered.

There will also be a IROC Life Like Sprint car race on the oval.

And finally there will be a T-Jet Dirt Late Model race on the oval. This will be your own car with the rules found at http://www.glueside.com/wiscrs/DLM.pdf

Entry fee will be $25.00, with $5.00 going to lunch and all 4 races.

This race is open to EVERYONE. Come and help us celebrate over 20 years of slot car racing for the MVHORA.

If you have questions - ASK! 

Flood Fest 2011


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

We now have race prices from REH.


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

Here is a picture of the cars:

Flood Fest Cars


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

You don't wanna miss this race. Wizzard just chipped in a real nice bunch of race prizes also. We're lookin' at about $300 worth of door prizes here!! Not to mention the other four Mega G cars to be drawn for after the winners take theirs!

Come to WISCRS and join the MVHORA 20th anniversary party. Give us a call at 309-627-2805, drop us an e-mail, post a message here, or just show up!


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

Only 2 weeks left for this race!!! Make plans!!!


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

Less than a week to go!!!


----------

